# Wally to Bulls?



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

In the St Paul paper, "Don't Print That" section, it says that we could trade Wally to Bulls for #3 pick and Antonio Davis.

If we keep spree AND re-sign Hassell, I like this deal. I realize that Davis has a huge contract, but theres only 2years left on it, and if he doesn't work out, we could always trade him next year since his huge expiring contract may be valuable to someone. This may be the change of scenery he need to re-energize him, and we definitley need someone like him in the C spot. Besides, look what happened to the other 2 former bulls we got last year. Plus with the #3 pick, we have many options. We could trade down to acquire more picks. Or better yet draft someone like Shaun Livingston to be PG of the future or Deng to eventually replace spreewell.

If owner Glen Taylor wants to keep his pocketbook open, I think we should do this deal if it really exists.

PG Cassell/Livingston
SG Hassell/Hoiberg
SF Spree/Ebi
PF KG/Madsen
C Davis/Kandi/Ervin

Your thoughts?


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

I Think I'd Like This Trade, It Would Definatley Upgrade Our Center Position, and With That Draft Pick Would Could Take A Big Man Or A Point Guard.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't think there is any way that the Bulls would do that. They'd have to be insane.


----------



## KG_And1 (Feb 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> I don't think there is any way that the Bulls would do that. They'd have to be insane.


They let Hassell and Hoiberg walk, that is insane enough for me. :grinning: Both were major contributors to the Wolves' Playoff run. Though, I guess the Bulls had no playing time for the two...

I like this trade btw. Antonio Davis can still play despite not being what he used to be. 

Though with the draft you never know what kind of player you're going to get, especially this year. Wally is a proven scorer and shooter. He's got great potential. And if he goes to the Bulls he will definitely become a 20 Point scorer, that is, if Crawford is gone. 

Risky trade but, I'd make the risk.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I would absolutely LOVE this trade. Too bad it would never happen, as Chicago has numerous better offers out there. 

FWIW, we could get our PG of the future (Livingston) a wing who could end up better than Wally (Deng) or take a flier on a potential superstar (Josh Smith). 

I wouldn't mind having Antonio Davis for a couple of years, either. He could have made a huge difference in the postseason this year...


----------



## Samyell (May 13, 2003)

i would love to get that #3 pick but i dont know if i would want Davis, hes got alot of money with him.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

this trade would be too good to be true. it can't be serious. davis would be a solid addition to the frontcourt, and a number three pick...? in reality, wally is not worth a number 3 pick in the draft or any draft for that matter, except maybe the expansion draft.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Interesting, i like the deal, but if the bulls want to trade the pick, i hear utah is wanting to trade up to get al jefferson.

Now, if utah give up the 14th pick and mat harpring, would chicago be willing to give up their 3rd and get rid of a big contract like AD's?

There will still be decent players around at the 14th. Harpring is very under rated in my oppinion and the guy can rebound too.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

I personally dont think the bulls would do this trade, but if possible i would do it in a second, great trade for the twolves.
not quite the center they need but a good inside presence, and a #3 pick to develop.
wally probably would be a 20ppg guy on the bulls, but he doesnt fit into minny


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

im pretty sure that the trade is for antoinio davis and their 2nd-round pick. it seems that it is an early one, so then we can take chris duhon, or trzade the pick and kandi for an earlier 1st round pick. but that seems impossibole, we can just take chris duhon.....


pg-cassell/duhon/mcleod
sg-hassell/hoiberg
sf-spree/ebi
pf-kg/madsen/trent
c-davis/kandi/erv


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

> im pretty sure that the trade is for antoinio davis and their 2nd-round pick


I would never trade Wally for a 2nd round pick. Besides, from the paper yesterday, it sounds like we won't be trading wally. However, if the Bulls offered AD and their newly acquired #7 pick, I would still do it.


----------



## KG_And1 (Feb 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> im pretty sure that the trade is for antoinio davis and their 2nd-round pick. it seems that it is an early one, so then we can take chris duhon, or trzade the pick and kandi for an earlier 1st round pick. but that seems impossibole, we can just take chris duhon.....
> 
> 
> ...


Wally for a 2nd round pick? You've got to be kidding me, right?

Chicago has stated many times before that they want Wally. If I were in McHale's position I would ask for at _least_ a 1st rounder.

I'm pretty sure that the trade isn't Wally for a 2nd rounder and a filler like Davis...

...though a player like Davis _does_ brings in what we need. A tough rebounder and someone who can finish in the paint...

And yes, I would still do the deal for the Bulls' new 7th pick...maybe we will get the 7th pick. I'm not even sure why the Bulls wanted two picks so close together...maybe they're looking to deal one of them...? :yes:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

wally for davis and an early sencond rund pick.


1 of the four sg/sf will or sure not be with us nextyear because it is time we start playing ebi. i think we need to get rid of wally and get a half way decent center thats better than anyone we have. we need the cap space and we need to resign hassell and have money to resign spree whenever he is a FA whether it be this off season or the next.

The timberwolves can not afford to pay wally more millions than he plays games. Why the hell do we pay this guy 77 mill (something like that) when hoiberg makes less turnovers, plays better defense, costs less, better ball handler, and maybe a better 3 point shooter than wally.
This guy played good during the playoffs individually, not as a team. We need defese, wally is buy far the worst defender on this team, well next to cassell. 

wally is as good as gone, his stock is high and there are players out there that we can get that makes us a better team.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

at first i didn't agree with you sheefo. as long as wally can accept his role, i thought the wolves could make a serious run next year. however, it seems lately that there is no doubt that he will be traded somewhere. the more and more i hear it, there is no need to have a guy being paid as much as world is to come off the bench. he needs to be traded while he still has credibility. my thought now is, we need to get this done this summer, or we might not find a decent deal somewhere else down the line. i like world as long as he doesn't put the ball on the floor and isn't guarding a guard. but his days here should be numbered. it's time to bring in some younger talent.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2004)

Good God, I'm glad that Chicago rumor didn't pan out.


----------



## KG_And1 (Feb 19, 2003)

Rumors are what they are...rumors.

I would have absolutely LOVED to trade Wally for Antonio Davis and the Bulls' 7th pick! That is only if we would have also gotten Luol Deng, what a steal for the Bulls.

The Bulls should trade for Wally still though...:angel:


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Wally to the Bulls "news" is gettin' old. It started back in either '01 or '02. What am I going to expect?


Sorry for my dumb post, though.


----------

